# Does anyone know any good sticker makers? If so. Could I have a link?



## Cherry-roo (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m looking to commission some stickers of some of my characters. Could someone point me in the direction of some good ones?


----------



## sushy (Nov 27, 2021)

Do you mean Telegram stickers? Or actual stickers that you can paste on paper?


----------



## Cherry-roo (Nov 27, 2021)

Actual physical stickers to put on things.


----------



## sushy (Nov 28, 2021)

I see. Well, I have made stickers before. You can view some of them here: https://www.instagram.com/p/B7GTTuejg7M/
Do you already have the design? I can make the design too. 

For prices it depends on the number of stickers you want and the size.


----------



## Cherry-roo (Nov 28, 2021)

Can you do a sheet of stickers? Something with a white border around the drawing instead of a full circle?


----------



## sushy (Nov 29, 2021)

I can do a sheet, but it would be all the same sticker on the sheet if you get what I mean. I can only do full circle, oval, square or rectangle shapend stickers. I could cut them for you, but I don't think that would look very neat.

If you have a design you can also upload it to RedBubble and order your own stickers from there. That way you can make individual stickers and if it is a transparent file, it has that white border. Here is an example of that: https://www.redbubble.com/i/sticker/Hamster-tank-by-sushy00/26245372.EJUG5


----------



## Cherry-roo (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you! That’s what I was looking for!


----------



## Galisurgon (Jun 27, 2022)

I often use stickers in the process of studying, so I understand you and can recommend this. Initially, I bought stickers for ozone, but I got tired of what ozone stores offered very quickly. So I decided to try to make stickers myself and print them at home. So it turns out much more creative and interesting. If you own programs like Photoshop, then this is great. If not, you can visit site and choose your favorite sticker templates and upload photos that you want to use. Everything is very simple and also fun and interesting.


----------



## CandyCougar (Jul 10, 2022)

This is a great site for easy custom stickers, buttons, and more! Really easy to use, lots of options, and affordable!









						Sticker Mule | Custom printing that kicks ass
					

Thousands of people trust us to make kick ass stickers, labels, packaging & more. Free proofs, free worldwide shipping, fast turnaround & 24/7 customer support.




					www.stickermule.com


----------

